# Longer Outing



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi.

We have just returned from a 12 day caravan with 10 other "rigs"--not outbacks. This was with our Good Sam chapter to attend the Samboree in Portage La Prarie, Manitoba, then return to attend our provincial Samboree in Weyburn Saskatchewan. We started from Saskatoon-via Regina and overnited in Brandon Man. We topped off with water and emptied tanks to attend 4 days(restricted 15 amp. power only) of the Strawberry Island Samboree (It was held on an island) in Portage La Prarie Man. Approx 140 "rigs" attended. We enjoyed the Samboree in the park like setting in the middle of the city. We then returned to Brandon for a couple of days, for a bit of R and R, also taking in such attractions as The Commonwealth Air Training Museum and The International Peace Garden. We then caravaned to Weyburn Saskatchewan for our provincial Samboree. Approx 245 "Rigs",We enjoyed excellent entertainment , such as Brad Jonner and a exceptional local high school "glee type" presentation , which had the crowd on it's feet. We then returned home to Saskatoon. About 1200 KM, with no problems from our 210RS or our older 98 Ford truck!, not like some with much larger and more expensive RV's M.V.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great time!

Glad you had the fun without the problems that sometimes accompany it!


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

That's quite the adventure.


----------

